# So your telling me there's a chance?



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Lets Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

26 and dropping gonna be on ice end of next week


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Says change to rain on two of the three


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Stop! Shut your filthy mouth


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Unfortunately does not look like it will last. High low to mid 40’s by Thursday in Cleveland and then same on the weekend. This Winter sucks. Also, might have above normal temps to close out the month if trend continues. 

So, discouraging. Need more than 3 to 4 days of cold to make solid, safe ice.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

DBV said:


> Unfortunately does not look like it will last. High low to mid 40’s by Thursday in Cleveland and then same on the weekend. This Winter sucks. Also, might have above normal temps to close out the month if trend continues.
> 
> So, discouraging. Need more than 3 to 4 days of cold to make solid, safe ice.


Its Ohio, things change on a dime. Gotta keep the faith


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Those day time temps shouldn't hurt a thing refreeze and make ice every night. We should be good to go in a couple days

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Its Ohio, things change on a dime. Gotta keep the faith


How do I like this post 15 times?!? Don’t they know you have the coolest ice fishing toy in the history of the world sitting in a rolling cooler ready to move out?
*
FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE*!!!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

The title of this thread screams Browns Fan...


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm about the only person in my social circle that thrives for the ice so I constantly get asked in these winter's if I think it will happen I always just say ice fishing in Ohio is like being a browns all we can do is hope


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

swone said:


> How do I like this post 15 times?!? Don’t they know you have the coolest ice fishing toy in the history of the world sitting in a rolling cooler ready to move out?
> *
> FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE*!!!









there sitting there all nice and grouped up, waiting to get thrown in some peanut oil.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Its Ohio, things change on a dime. Gotta keep the faith


Hope you are right, but the weather anymore kind of lost the faith. Can’t even have one snowstorm without rain like will be happening today anymore. Seems like whatever the season, we get more above average temps than average or below for long stretches.

Sure hope we get ice and a long stretch of cold weather, but don’t trust this pattern that we are in.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

https://images.app.goo.gl/xmnR6TGew5PHdZUM9


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)




----------

